# Okinawan School in Las Vegas, NV



## pathfinder4x4 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking to begin martial arts in the Las Vegas area.  I just moved here and am looking for a Shorin-Ryu school here that does not teach hybridized mixed martial arts.  Can anyone help? 

William


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jul 19, 2011)

I, personally, don't know any Shorin-Ryu folks out in Vegas but I do know of a Shuri-Ryu dojo that is run by my previous instructor's son.  Depending on how involved you have been with Shorin-Ryu previously you could certainly make the transition into Shuri-Ryu--I'm actually transitioning from Shuri-Ryu to Shorin-Ryu, myself.  That said, you could also look here: http://www.dojolocator.com/Nevada/LasVegas/


----------



## pathfinder4x4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the quick reply.  I am kinda set on Shorin-Ryu (unless this post turns out to be a bust... LOL).  I have searched and asked everywhere.  Apparently, there are people who have take Shorin-Ryu, but are developing their "own style".  I'll just have to wait and see if anyone else can help.  Thanks again...


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jul 19, 2011)

pathfinder4x4 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply.  I am kinda set on Shorin-Ryu (unless this post turns out to be a bust... LOL).  I have searched and asked everywhere.  Apparently, there are people who have take Shorin-Ryu, but are developing their "own style".  I'll just have to wait and see if anyone else can help.  Thanks again...



Well, over time I think everyone develops "their own style" to a degree.  That said, if you're ever in Phoenix I know exactly where you can go for Shorin-Ryu .  Good luck!


----------



## VegasM4 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why don't you check out our school,the Jeff Speakman Kenpo 5.0 World Training Center here in Las Vegas? Mr. Speakman in a 8th degree Black Belt in Kenpo as well as a Black Belt in Goju Ryu. He is also a world famous martial artist and movie star a.k.a. "The Perfect Weapon".Mr. Speakman personally teaches most of the classes. Kenpo 5.0 is a very well rounded fighting system and included weapons training (knife and stick) as well as ground fighting.Here's some links below.

http://www.jeffspeakmanlasvegas.com/

http://www.jeffspeakman.com/


----------



## pathfinder4x4 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all of your help.  I found a Shorin-Ryu school here in Las Vegas.  Their website is: http://www.iama-karate.com.


----------

